# VG powered pinto.



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is a couple of pics I found of a supercharged VG powered Pinto.










and


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is not the only car ford tried to put nissan engines in...


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Ford did not build this one though; that is all custom. I don't think that VG was originally supercharged, it would be nice to know how he did it.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, at least it's not an Escort or Fiesta.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Here is a much cleaner image.


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Any one build one of these yet?

I have got to think,,,that is is a Nissan dist.

The Nissan CPU is gone too (goodbye throttle body.)


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Still the greatest VG30I ever built. Anyone know the builder?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

*Note: Attached photo may be NSFW !*

"Looks like" a GM 6-71 Blower. It was a very commonly found diesel engine blower decades ago. You would be surprised at how many types of gas engines over the years have had racers bolt one on to, and that style of blower comes in several different sizes, which makes it even more popular. You just have to build an intake manifold that will adapt the blower to the specific engine you want it on, and then decide how much you want to spend on a fuel system for it.

Here's an example of two or three blowers! Well, two that I know of! Ha!









-R


----------

